# Bad day to be a feeder fish



## MantisKnight (Jul 25, 2003)

Its been around a week since i have feed my 5-6" RBP any feeders ive been witing to be certain their clean and ive been feeding him varios formorlly alive food which he does not like. Plus he pissed at a giant dano which he as of yet hasnt caught., see (giant dano vrs RPB) other thread, Today i gave him 3 2" feeders and a 3-4 feeder. As soon as they hit the water ones gone. He chases one and it avoids him but then the little giant dano swims up and pecks him in the face so he turns to avoid the Dano and gets nailed by the piranha, now that fish was just having a bad day. That little Dano is mean im starting to like him. Then He kills the last of the small feeders. The Big one is getting chased by the RBP who wants to bite him in halve and and the dano who wants to peck his eyes out. He s so nervous he twitching. Next time im going to try to get it recorded.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

ouch!


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

wow, that was a mini play by play. I like it. Yes, get it recorded.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Every Feeder can RUN but they KANT hide


----------



## USAFbOOst (Jul 16, 2003)

LMAO that dano sounds cool as hell. Too bad his days are numbered







.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

sounded like quite a sight


----------



## Caesar3283 (Jun 18, 2003)

"Bad day to be a feeder fish"

Isn't everyday a bad day to be a feeder fish????


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Caesar3283 said:


> "Bad day to be a feeder fish"
> 
> Isn't everyday a bad day to be a feeder fish????


 thats a very good point


----------

